# 7/1/12 Lost AT paddle - GORE



## daboat (Mar 25, 2012)

Lost an older AT paddle on Gore Today 7/1/12. It has my name and phone on it but the information may be close to rubbed off. It will be somewhere below Scissors. It has white blades and a dark grey shaft. Please call Three Oh Three 292-6 one one Oh. D, Alweis


----------



## daboat (Mar 25, 2012)

Paddle found and returned

Thank you


----------

